# Nexus 7 Won't Wake Up



## NhojM (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm really hoping someone can help me.

I have had a Nexus 7 installed in my car for 2 weeks. It worked ok for the first week and for the past week it now fails to go to sleep and wake

When I turn my car off the tablet just goes off without the normal sleep countdown screen and other times I intermittently get the sleep countdown. Both occasions the tablet won't wake when powering up the car.

I'm using version 5-23 and have done a factory wipe and reinstalled to current version 5-23 with the same problem.

When the tablet is on and I turn my cars ignition on the tablet sometimes starts to charge immediately and other times I need to turn my my ignition on and off twice to get it charging.

I have checked all connections, replaced the OTG Y cable, re-checked/re soldered the output/USB 3 connection, replaced the power cable, checked the input is 12 bolts and output 5 volts. I have the same problem when plugging the tablet into a GPO

In USB host mode with the OTG cable plugged in USB Host mode says INACTIVE, External power ON, Battery CHARGING.
Fixed installation is ON, Fast charging USB host is ON

Developer options, Stay awake - screen will never sleep while charging.

I would really appreciate any guidance as I've tested everything I can think of and are at a total loss of what to do next.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## NhojM (Jun 12, 2013)

Bump


----------

